# SeaFrance Suspended Sailings 16/17 Oct



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

SeaFrance have suspended sailings from 0700 Fri 16 Oct to 0830 Sat 17th Oct.

http://www.seafrance.com/cs/Satelli...ame=SF_Pax_Uk/Layout&c=Page&cid=1233760949014

Doesn't give a reason, industrial action perhaps?

Pete


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Industrial Inaction

Dave p


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Yep!!!

Industrial action.........

quote:

Calais: CFDT Seafrance appeals to strike on Friday
Wednesday, 14.10.2009, 05:01 -- A. DEL. 

On Friday, the CFDT is calling for a general strike in vessels SeaFrance. The majority union of the shipping company requires the establishment of an ombudsman. ... 
For months, the following meetings between unions and management SeaFrance without any social agreement has been reached. Latest failure of negotiations to date: the extraordinary works of Monday, October 5 has occurred. The EC representatives have refused to give their opinion on the reorganization plan presented by management, citing a lack of sufficient evidence to rule. Consequence: the meeting was postponed to October 19 or Monday.

The entire fleet to stop 
On Friday, the CFDT has held a general meeting aboard Molière. After meeting his delegates, the union decided to use the general strike on Friday. "All the vessels of the fleet will be detained for 24 hours," warns Eric Vercoutre, CFDT delegate and secretary of the EC. So far, no movement, except for a token walkout in September, had disrupted cross-Channel traffic. 
The majority union in dispute with Pierre Fa, leading the inflexibility of management and seeks the appointment of a mediator. A proposal backed by the member of the Pas-de-Calais, Gilles Cocquempot with Dominique Bussereau, Secretary of State in charge of transport. According to the elected socialist, "this appointment would shed light on the situation independent of SeaFrance, and certainly save the company." 
SeaFrance's management declined to respond to the announcement of strike. 

"Google auto-translation"

French news channel is predicting that SeaFrance will go into administration very soon, re-structure, then emerge with only 4 ships....

We shall see..........

Carl


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I like Sea France. Always cheapest fares and quicker cleaner ships.

DAve p


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

better food and you feel you have started your french trip before you leave blighty


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I like Sea France. Always cheapest fares and quicker cleaner ships.
> 
> DAve p


Hi Dave,

I have to assume that you haven't travelled with Norfolk Line yet. Extremely good value and spotless.

Jock.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I like Sea France. Always *cheapest* fares and quicker *cleaner* ships.
> 
> DAve p


erm!!!!

Cheaper..........because they dont buy any paint???? :lol: 
Carl

EDIT:

Sorry Dave - tounge in cheek post this one - Cezanne is actually laid up awaiting sale in this photo............. I am sure Sea France are as you say - I cannot comment either way as we travel with NL.... :roll:


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

hello

Apparently Calais port is also going to be blockaded on Friday as part of the Sea France strike action. 

motorhomer2


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Only ever had food poisoning once that was with the compliments of seafrance. Will use there ferries but would not eat on them.

Steve


----------

